# Bois d' Arc "burl" reprise . . .



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

I made the statement recently that I was covered up in bois d' arc burl but didn't want to add another iron to my fire(s). But I had occasion to pass nearby my FBE patch today for something totally unrelated to logging and just by chance had a chainsaw in the truck. 

It's way too wet to get in with machinery but I borrowed a farmer friends 4 wheeler that lives near the patch and went in and took a small flare off one of the above-ground portions of a rootball. This tree is one of those rare standing dead bois d arcs so this stuff is dry as a bone even though it was submerged in water. Ever run a chainsaw under water lol? You get wet! Not suggested for very long either not good for the saw.

Anyway I don't call this "burl" because to me burl has eyes. This does have some, but I still won't call this burl. But look at the damn color! Even a little mineralization almost.













I can supply all of us with this and surely better. As much as we want. 

My question is this, would you call this burl? I wouldn't (and won't) even though it does have some really small patches of very small eyes. What do you call wood like this?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 28, 2015)

Some good looking wood!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 28, 2015)

I'd call it lightly figured Burl. Or highly figured hedge. Either way, I want to be first in line for some if that's appropriate here.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Knee? Like the cypress in florida? Idk...just thinking in print...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'd call it lightly figured Burl. Or highly figured hedge. Either way, I want to be first in line for some if that's appropriate here.


I won't have time to harvest any until mid/late summer so I won't be taking orders until ready to harvest and list the actual pieces. Not gauging interest either I know for a fact there will be plenty of interest. Just wondering how to categorize this stuff. I have an endless supply like this except bigger no BS.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Knee?



No, it's a root flare. I'm not asking about the tree anatomy but the wood figuring within. But I agree with what you're saying is a similarity in terms.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ooohhh.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Well...I bought manzanita root burl when I lived in Cali...and it kinda has a similar appearance inside. 
So...final answer...

Leprechaun knee root burl d-arc...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

Funny stuff Marc. 

The question I have often posed is what woodworkers actually consider burl to be. I have gotten into debates with more than one harheaded member that unless it has eyes, it isn't burl. You can get swirl from a crotch just like you can a "nurl" or a "knee" or "flare".. But unless it has eyes it ain't burl. That's my question.

What about you Marc; do you call any wood that comes from a "tree tumor" or a "bump" or a "nurl" .... a "burl" just because it comes from a growth like that? Or do you insist that "burl" have eyes? For me, if it ain't got eyes it ain't burl. I would never list this wood as burl even though it does have a few small eyes. I like to err on the side of caution.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I won't have time to harvest any until mid/late summer so I won't be taking orders until ready to harvest and list the actual pieces. Not gauging interest either I know for a fact there will be plenty of interest. Just wondering how to categorize this stuff. I have an endless supply like this except bigger no BS.


I figured as much. 

So I'd probably call it highly figured swirly burl mineralized hedge. 

FWIW... Webster defines burl as "a hard woody often flattened hemispherical outgrowth on a tree". So, IMO, there's 'swirly burl' and 'eye burl'.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> FWIW... Webster defines burl as "a hard woody often flattened hemispherical outgrowth on a tree". So, IMO, there's 'swirly burl' and 'eye burl'.



The problem with dictionaries and wiki's etc. (for god's sake don't whip that old horse again) is they usually never give a reference. I realize it's not possible for people to agree on anything universally, but I would feel much better if the definition you read in Webster's cited who defined it. If it said the definition was written by Bruce Hoadley I would give it more consideration that if credit were given to Arnold Horshack. Although even if Hoadley wrote it I wouldn't necessarily agree. 

Horshack's opinion would definitely be more entertaining though. I'm going to change my signature . . . .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah, I know what you mean there. But, definitions are just one mans opinion of the meaning of the word, no matter who it comes from. I mean, nobody is going to argue that a tree is a tree (except maybe some of those wacky people that marry trees)... but when it comes to something like burl, I think it's acceptable to consider either form. I just hate when people call a scab a burl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Well...if its a ball , then I would say burl. If it used to have a limb and had been cut off and then it grew over it then I say limb swirl, or scab.
I think burl can be catagorized in a few terms. Swirled burl. Eye burl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Michele says it's a puffalump....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2015)

I will never waver that burl isn't burl without eyes but I like puffalump. Who can argue that? Puffalump doesn't have to have eyes. It can be 20/20 puffalump or blind puffalump. Make her some brownies for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 28, 2015)

Your discussion has been my entertainment for the evening. Burl, by the definition from Webster is correct. Most of the woods found to have the unusual growth that was defined as a "Burl" were species that often lacked any "eye" to be had. Since the origination of the word burl, the definition has expanded greatly in part to cover the lager range of trees newly discovered and documented.

I am amused when folks brag of a burl, when it is a canker or even a gall. However, at the day's end we all get some awesome wood out of the deformity of wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2015)

I think calling it figured, or highly figured, as appropriate, is the fair term.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks cool! I would also call it figured as opposed to burl.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 29, 2015)

I would call it swirly and gorgeous. .. sworgeous?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 29, 2015)

I would call it mine if you sent it to me!! But I dont think that is the answer you persue. So I like the others would say eye burl or burl swirl though you could have a knotty swirl or a crotch swirl but watch out for the knotty crotch swirl it could be tuff on your tool.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

